# Stihl MS250 won't turn off.



## HankG (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't know exactly what caused it, but I know I did something dumb, and I'm hoping it is a simple fix. I just got this saw two days ago:censored: and just gave it some use for the first time today. It worked great, I really like the saw, and it wasn't during use that the problem started. I decided I wanted to look under the cover just to familiarize myself with the saw. It looked really easy when the guy in the store did it, but I couldn't quite get it to come off, so I did something that proves learning from my mistakes is something I have a lot of trouble with, and I just pulled a little harder. It finally snapped off and I looked around, pulled the air filter off and put it back on, then I went to replace the cover. It wouldn't go on no matter how I fudged with it, so I got the manual. What I did wrong when pulling the cover off was leaving the lever in the off setting rather than putting it into cold start. Having realized this, I put it into cold start, put the cover back on, and went through the positions, except the lever wouldn't stay in the off position. It just springs back down into run. I started the saw and moved the lever into off to see if it was just a problem with the lever not latching or something like that, but even in the off position, the saw doesn't turn off and stayed on until I turned it so it wasn't getting gas and stalled. I pulled the cover off and poked at it but couldn't find anything obviously wrong, so after raging at myself a bit, I came here. I'm guessing what happened was something got knocked out of place when I forced the cover off. I have some pictures but they aren't great since I'm as good with a camera as I am at fixing chainsaws, so if they don't show the right thing or are too blurry, I can get some more.

I really appreciate any help because I really don't want to walk into the dealer a few days after buying the saw to ask them to fix it.

http://pages.suddenlink.net/hank-g/Picture 051.jpg
http://pages.suddenlink.net/hank-g/Picture 059.jpg
http://pages.suddenlink.net/hank-g/Picture 060.jpg
http://pages.suddenlink.net/hank-g/Picture 064.jpg


----------



## HimWill (Jul 3, 2009)

Somehow you've managed to get the spring under the black lever.It needs to be on top.


----------



## HimWill (Jul 3, 2009)

Dang what a picture!! You will have to un-link the choke rod and move the spring from under the black lever to the top side,and to the far right.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 3, 2009)

The contact tip on that wire needs to touch the flat metal spring when the Master Control Lever is placed in the top / Off position. This grounds out the spark.

Looks like you might have removed the flat metal spring and replaced it in the wrong position?

We have all done stuff like this. If you don't figure it out, take it back to your dealer, tell him what you did, and ask him to show you how it is supposed to look or ask to look at another 250 under the cover. Buy a couple of bottle of oil or something - I am sure that he won't charge you for the advice.

Philbert


----------



## HankG (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks a ton HimWill.  Did that and it's back to working perfectly. I'd say lessoned learned, but I'm not that optimistic.


----------



## Ma Barker (Jul 3, 2009)

:agree2:

What they said, and RTFM. 

Ma


----------



## HimWill (Jul 3, 2009)

Glad to help.By the way,welcome to the site.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2009)

You might want to wipe the area with disinfectant, I can identify 18
different strains of bacteria on the saw, and can read some dna on it
from the pics.


----------



## smilin possum (Jul 3, 2009)

You live you learn. If that is the worst thing you ever do you got it made. Welcome to the site. Saw Safe.


----------



## goosemaster (Mar 4, 2018)

Himwill, Phibert, or anyone who may be able to help me. I have the same situation with a friend of mine's MS250. Can anyone show me a picture on how it is supposed to be hooked up? Thanks to anyone who replies. Hopefully awaiting!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Philbert (Mar 4, 2018)

goosemaster said:


> Himwill, Phibert, or anyone who may be able to help me. I have the same situation with a friend of mine's MS250. Can anyone show me a picture on how it is supposed to be hooked up? Thanks to anyone who replies. Hopefully awaiting!!!!!!!!!!!


PM me with an email address and I will send you a copy of the service manual. Illustrations are not very good. Master control switch must make contact between the spring and the ground wire to stop saw.

Philbert

*STOP*



*RUN*



*CHOKE*


----------



## goosemaster (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks very much Philbert, I think I can put it back the way it goes now. Again Thanks


----------



## AlfA01 (Mar 5, 2018)

HimWill said:


> Somehow you've managed to get the spring under the black lever.It needs to be on top.






Compare your photo to the one I borrowed from @Philbert


----------



## goosemaster (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanks guy's, It took me about 2 minutes to do the changes. Works Fine now.


----------



## Shennon (May 26, 2018)

Thanks all for this thread. My newly acquired MS250 wouldn't shut off and the pics helped! Apparently the wire slipped out of the lever. Also, first post here. Hello.


----------



## Philbert (May 26, 2018)

Shennon said:


> Also, first post here. Hello.


'Hello'.

Welcome to A.S.!

Philbert


----------



## shanto52 (Oct 8, 2018)

That black switch part should sort of snap down into the orange base. The piece with the spade terminal on the wire should touch the metal clip underneath it in the off position.
__________________
"Who is John Galt?" - Ayn Rand (Atlas Shrugged)

God bless!


----------

